
Improper operations at Tencent Cloud led to data loss worth millions of yuan - zimmerfrei
https://www.scmp.com/tech/article/2158785/tencent-cloud-says-improper-operations-led-data-loss-client-it-seeks-implement
======
otp124
> The issue became public when the client, Beijing Qingbo Data Control
> Technology, on Sunday posted a statement on Weibo, a Twitter-like social
> platform in China, saying that it had suffered a data loss on Tencent Cloud
> on July 20 after using the platform for eight months, and that all of the
> company’s data – including backup files – were lost and could not be
> recovered.

The fact that both the production and backup files were affected is really
concerning for others using their services.

